# CVI question



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I was at the vets the other day and I was going to set up a time to bring my goats in for a CVI since I am going to try to make it to one or two shows this month. They said they have to inspect the entire herd (some new rule?)! They charge a $90 trip fee, plus the certificate would be around $60. Wow...that really adds up!! Is this a MD thing or is this a new rule for everywhere?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't shown yet. What is a CVI? Certificate of Vet Inspection?
I had asked about entering the next show in NJ and they said no health cert was required. Kinda scares me that unhealthy animals could end up there but hopefully most people showing are honest and don't bring issues with them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Which NJ show doesn't require a health certificate?

I would ask a different vet. Some vets like to create their own rules. I've seen it done and its irritating because they do have a lot of power over you.
my vets don't require seeing the entire herd to do a cvi but now I just have a vet come out anyway. She said since I can't be home to just have the ones needing the cvi in a pen and leave my paperwork where she can go through it and im going to write down the goats names and descriptions. My mom should be home to help.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I had asked about entering Spring Bash and asked what I needed for health certificate and was told I didn't need anything. :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess there is a possibility I misunderstood. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH yeah for Spring bash -- but you said "next show" and Spring Bash is past so I thought you were talking about a different one.

Sent you a PM back about the health certificate thing -- My opinion and I can back it up with fact, they are just a waste of money!


----------

